# [TYPO3] Bildergallerie erstellen?



## preko (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

wie kann ich eine Bildergalerie mit Bilduntertext mit Typo3 realisieren?

Muß ich dafür als Seiteninhalt Tabelle anwählen und dann manuell die Thumbs mit den entsprechenden Bildern verknüpfen, oder gibt es eine elegantere und schnellere Lösung?

Ich möchte die kleinen Miniaturbilder anklicken können und daraufhin öffnet sich das entsprechende Bild im "Großformat".

Ich hatte mir ungefähr folgendes vorgestellt - siehe Grafik Dateianhang.

Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Oktober 2005)

Hast du hier schon mal nach "gallery" gesucht - da sollte es bereits einiges geben was deine Anforderungen erfüllt


----------



## preko (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Andreas,

na klar, war logischerweise meine erste Anlaufadresse.

Das Problem ist jedoch, dass die dort befindlichen Gallerien nicht die Kriterien erfüllen, die ich benötige.

Ich brauche folgendes:


Jedes Bild muß als Miniatur dargestellt sein und beim Anklicken vergrößert dargestellt werden,
weiterhin muß unter jedem Bild ein individueller Kommentar hinterlegbar sein,
Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## BadCarma (21. Oktober 2005)

Ich hatte auch die gleichen Anforderungen wie du und hab mir fast nen Wolf nach einer geeigneten Extension gesucht.

*Dabei gehts viel einfacher: (Typo3 3.8.0)*
- Element _*Text m/Bild*_ auf einer Seite einfügen
- dann unter Bilder entsprechend viele Bilder einfügen
- jetzt der "Trick": Unter _*Bildtext/Bildunterschrift*_ einfach entsprechend der Anzahl der oben zugefügten Bilder entsprechend viele Texte jeweils mit _*Return*_ getrennt (also Zeilenumbruch) eingeben
- unter _*Template->Info/Modify->Constants*_ dann noch _*styles.content.imgtext.captionSplit = 1*_ damit der Text auch getrennt wird

Ich hoffe das ist halbwegs verständlich ...   

Grüße
  Ralf


----------



## preko (21. Oktober 2005)

@ BadCarma,

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Werde es gleich mal testen. Dadurch erreiche ich aber nicht, dass das einzelne Bild anklickbar ist und dann ein größeres angezeigt wird, oder?

Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## BadCarma (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi preko,

doch klar. Das ist ja das gute daran. Einfach die CheckBox _*Klick-vergrössern*_ anklicken!  ;-) 

Gruß
  Ralf


----------



## preko (24. Oktober 2005)

@ BadCarma,

hab´s nun versucht. Alles bis auf die Verkleinerte Darstellung funktioniert!

Es werden die Bilder (Originalgröße 667 x 500 px) auch in der Originalgröße dargestellt, obwohl ich die Breite auf 67 px eingestellt habe. Sie sind anklickbar und dann wird zusätzlich das Bild nochmals in der Originalgröße in einem separaten Bildschirm dargestellt. Die Bildunterschriften funktionieren auch soweit.

Die Frage ist, warum die eigentlichen "Vorschaubilder" in Originalgröße angezeigt werden und nicht in der "limitierten" Größe von 67 px in der Breite   


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Ursula Sabine (12. März 2007)

BadCarma hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte auch die gleichen Anforderungen wie du und hab mir fast nen Wolf nach einer geeigneten Extension gesucht.
> 
> *Dabei gehts viel einfacher: (Typo3 3.8.0)*
> - Element _*Text m/Bild*_ auf einer Seite einfügen
> ...


Du bist ja super, nach dieser Lösung suche ich schon wochenlang!! - funktioniert bei mir auch in Version 4.0!


----------

